# Un polycopié



## Astrale

Bonjour à tous,

Comment traduiriez-vous en espagnol "un polycopié" (cours polycopié) ?

Merci à tous!


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"Texto, documento, curso policopiado".

Saludos.


----------



## Astrale

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse


----------



## GURB

Hola
Un *polycopié* c'est *un multicopiado* et le verbe c'est *multicopiar*. Policopiar est un gallicisme.
La profesora escribió el curso en un cliché y lo multicopió y luego repartió el muticopiado entre sus alumnos.


----------



## totor

Por estos pagos decimos *fotocopiar*.


----------



## Astrale

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## GURB

Hola totor
Es que *fotocopiar* es algo distinto de *multicopiar.*
Antes de la aparición, tan práctica, de las fotocopiadoras modernas cuando querías reproducir un texto o un curso tenías que acudir al sistema de multicopista. Primero escribías tu texto a mano o a máquina sobre un papel de carbón y para reproducirlo (le polycopier) en 40 ó 50 ejemplares te servias de la multicopista, un artefacto con un depósito de alcoholy un rodillo y le dabas a la
manivela para obtener tus copias; así podías multicopiar un documento y repartirlo entre tus alumnos.
Ahora, por supuesto, este dichoso artilugio ha sido desplazado por la fotocopiadora y el alcohol por el láser. Pero habrás conocido este sistema.Así van las cosas.
Pasa una buena tarde


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

Yo oí hablar de *clichés* hace mucho tiempo... ¿es lo mismo? No lo recuerdo con exactitud pero me suena a lo que explicas. Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola Chics
A la verdad lo de *cliché* lo he encontrado en un ejemplo que sirve, en el DUEA, a ilustrar la palabra _multicopiado;_ es este soporte de papel de carbón en que nos afanábamos en copiar el texto para su posterior reproducción. En aquel entonces -y se remonta a lo más a uns 20 años- nada de fotocopias ya que no existía posibilidad de reproducir un documento escrito sin copiarlo previamente.


----------



## chics

Gracias Gurb.
Diría que por entonces la gente decía "tengo que hacer unos clichés" más habitualmente que "...unas multicopias". Mi abuela aún les llama clichés.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Recuerdo que, antes de usarlas para multicopiar exámenes o apuntes, a finales de los 50 y principios de los 60, usábamos las *multicopistas* -en general, de marca Gestetner- para imprimir clandestinamente nuestros panfletos contra el dictador Franco. El *cliché* era una hoja de papel muy fino recubierto de una capa de cera que desaparecía al golpear en ella las teclas de la máquina de escribir, creando así una grabación hueca idéntica a la letra. Al girar el cliché en el rodete de la multicopista, la tinta atravesaba ese espacio vacío e impregnaba la hoja en blanco que queríamos imprimir.
Pocos años después de eso, en el 68, los panfletos eran _litografiados_ en los adoquines de París...


----------



## SisterGoldenHair

Buenos días:
He estado leyendo los comentarios y deduzco, gracias a sus explicaciones, que en un contexto universitario actual las palabras "polycopié" o "multicopiado" están mal utilizadas, ya que, supongo que dicha técnica hace años que ha dejado de existir. Corríjanme si me equivoco, por favor. 
¿Debemos utilizar, pues, "fotocopia" y "photocopie"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

En un contexto escolar o universitario, "le prof distribue des polycops" que son "photocopies" que ha hecho en "la photocopieuse" o "le photocopieur" del centro o en una tienda de "photocopies"

(se prohíbe el photoco-pillage" de libros :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photocopillage)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En el foro SE hay un hilo sobre _mimeo_ y el post 4 da a entender que es lo mismo que _polycopié_.

Personalmente descubro la palabra ¿Os suena?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Según las explicaciones de este hilo, se trata de una copiadora del siglo pasado, a base de esténcil (ver aquí también en francés) que en mis años de estudiante llamábamos "machine à alcool" y solo permitía 50 copias de calidad cada vez menor  cuando el esténcil no se doblaba, arrugaba, desgarraba, y cuando habías pensado en quitar la hoja protectora que separaba la primera en la que escribías de la tercera que constituía la matriz...y el exceso de alcohol no te ponía una enorme mancha que lo echaba a perder por inundación... Un progreso enorme cuando conseguí una Underwood para escribirlos a máquina 

Una imagen de los "últimos modelos" los más sofisticados de la gama , versión escolar o estudiantil da las "ronéos" más antiguas


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias Paquita, no tenía ni idea.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
Yo sí conocía la expresión "mimeo" que menciona Cintia, la he visto alguna vez en las notas al pie de ciertos textos, cuando se quiere citar un trabajo inédito pero que, por ejemplo, fue distribuido a los estudiantes en la universidad, y por lo tanto tiene cierto "estado público". En lugar de citar como es habitual con el nombre de la ciudad, el año etc., se suele poner entonces el título, "mimeo" (supongo que se pondría aun tratándose de fotocopias), y quizá el año entre paréntesis.

Francamente no recuerdo cómo llamabamos esas copias mimeografiadas cuando iba al colegio, aunque sí recuerdo claramente el olor espantoso que despedían...


----------



## mch55

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

Estoy preparando "un polycopié" para mis alumnos: un vocabulario temático escrito por mí y fotocopiado por el colegio (grapado por la misma fotocopiadora)

Y no logro decidir qué palabra usar para el "cuaderno", "cuadernillo" o los "apuntes" de vocabulario temático.

¿Qué os parece lo más adecuado?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mch:

Ya tenemos otro hilo sobre este tema, deberías echarle un vistazo:
Un polycopié
(Merci Gévy - fils fusionnés - voir ci-dessus - JPRR modérateur)

Creo que para este tipo de material didáctico tanto *cuadernillo* como *apuntes* serían perfectos en España (no precisas para qué país) . Pero espera que te lo confirmen los nativos.


Gévy


----------



## mch55

Merci, Gévy, había visto el hilo, debía de haber puesto ya la pregunta aquí. 
creo que pondré 
"Apuntes de Vocabulario temático" como título. gracias una vez más.


----------



## maxdosto

Hola,

La traducción de "polycopié" en español Chile es "apuntes".


----------

